

Why so few computer science majors? - dabent
http://voices.washingtonpost.com/campus-overload/2011/03/why_so_few_computer_science_ma.html

======
bediger
The author has a good point in "Many high schools don't know how to teach CS",
but that seems a truism based on what we read in "The Camel Has Two Humps"
(<http://www.eis.mdx.ac.uk/research/PhDArea/saeed/paper1.pdf>).

The author totally misses the point with respect to the value that society
(and potential employers) place on computer science. It's like any other form
of engineering - you probably can't have a career in it, due to hire-and-fire
project staffing, and the offshoring of every possible job that can be sent to
some place without minimum wage, and a health care system.

------
david_shaw
It's funny that you submit this now -- I just saw an HN story that CS
enrollment is up 10% this year[1] and a front page HN article about how
Stanford has so many new CS students that it's overwhelmed[2].

1: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2443062>

2: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2442274>

